# New tires, best place to buy



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I need some new tires and would like to go with the x-trac version instead of the snow hog. Problem is reading a lot of reviews people are saying they're getting tires that have been stored to the point the tires looked deformed and are having a hard time putting them on. I plan on taking them to a local implement to have them put on so may not be a problem. Is there any place that sells these in good shape?

My rims calls for a 4.10x6 tire. I believe the rim is 6x3.50. I can only find the x-trac in 4.00x6. Does anyone know for sure they will fit correctly?


----------



## blindfaith429 (Oct 31, 2016)

I got my tires (Carlisle Snow Hog) from a place called "Power Sports Place" online, it look to be affiliated with Summit Racing. The date code on my tires look like "A16", so I assume they are made in January 2016. I was going to go with the X-Trac, but my tires are too small and they do not make them that size.

As for what size will work for you, I would contact Carlisle. I emailed them with questions and got a reply that day.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

blindfaith429 said:


> I got my tires (Carlisle Snow Hog) from a place called "Power Sports Place" online, it look to be affiliated with Summit Racing. The date code on my tires look like "A16", so I assume they are made in January 2016. I was going to go with the X-Trac, but my tires are too small and they do not make them that size.
> 
> As for what size will work for you, I would contact Carlisle. I emailed them with questions and got a reply that day.


I did contact them and he said they did not have any x-trac's in my size so I will check out the place you mentioned. 

I also seen a guy on ebay has some snow hogs on rims and they look new for $60 with free shipping, this may be a no brainer. I need to measure my rims to make sure they will work.
TWO 4.10-6 Snow Blower thrower TIREs RIMs WHEEL ASSEMBLY Americana 410-6 4.10x6 | eBay


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this out, they have the thread like the Carlisle X-Trac tires. 2 for $40 (free shipping)

2) 4.10-6 410x6 410-6 Lawn Garden Tiller Snow Blower Thrower R-1 Lug TIRE 2ply | eBay


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I did see those but I guess I was kind of stuck on getting the Carlisle brand. After spending a couple more hours researching tires I also see the ones I was looking at are not Carlisle snow hogs but made by Kenda?Americana. I just figured the tread pattern was Carlisle's and they were all snow hogs. 

Thanks hsblowersfan those are from the same ebay seller I was looking at and while there is not a lot of in depth reviews on these he certainly has a lot of positive feed back. They certainly look aggressive,


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Decided to go with the Carlisle Snow Hogs at Amazon, $20.98 a tire and free shipping. 

I looked closer at my rims today and the ones in the link I provide would work but I'd have to keep both locked in all the time. The inside shaft on the rim was way to short, mine are like 4 inches and butt right up to the frame. When we get light snows I always unlock the one wheel.

Thanks for the info and links.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Wanted to update my Amazon tire order. A lot of reviews said they came all deformed but mine were just fine. They came wrapped together with some clear tape and were in perfect condition.

Had a local tire shop install them yesterday with out tubes so we'll have to wait and see if they leak or not. Always had a problem with one wheel leaking until I had a tube put in, guess I'll find out if it was the tire or rim.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought my replacement tires for my 1971 Ariens back in 2009, October from Pete's Tire Barn. 13" X 4" X 6". I picked the Carlisle X-Trac. $40. I also went with putting tubes back in. $22. With Installation it was a total of $65.72. You might say... that is a little pricey, but for how they perform, it was well... worth it.

Why I did it was... I saw a bit of cracking on the side walls. So I figured that they were getting to the end of their life time after almost 40 years. So I took a hack saw and some cutting pliers to them. When I got the tires off, I saw that they would last a lot longer. The cracks did not go through any where near what I thought. I could have left the original Goodyears, but the X-Trac just grip and grab so much better.


----------

